# anyone in Hawaii got shrimp?



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am currently looking into ordering some various shrimp. It's kinda of a process with agriculture getting them into Hawaii... but I'm considering trying it anyways sometime after the holidays. If anyone here is interested in a group buy thing let me know. Also if anyone here has some let me know Particularly interested in indian zebra / hong kong zebra / amano / crystal red / or any other nice freshwater shrimps.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Red Cherry Shrimp are all over hawaii after being introduced there.
Just a tip


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

ah ok, i'll keep my eyes peeled. where? hehe


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

DaFishMan said:


> Red Cherry Shrimp are all over hawaii after being introduced there.
> Just a tip


_Neocaridina denticulata sinensis_ var. "wild" (original morphotype of "cherry shrimp") abound in Hawaiian streams (in addition to being sold as feeders), as do introduced _Macrobrachium_ spp. (especially _M. lar_ and _M. rosenbergii_). Native Atyids and Palaemonids are also to be found, but collection may be regulated.


----------

